# 2010 - explosion of 3D



## Allegra (Dec 30, 2009)

BBC News - 2010 gears up for explosion of 3D



> *If 2009 was dominated by touch technology then 2010 looks set to be the year of 3D.*
> 
> 3D has been one of the biggest hits of the cinemas this year and it is likely to continue its stride into other mediums during 2010, experts agree.
> TV manufacturer LG wants to sell nearly half a million 3D-ready TV sets next year as the World Cup kicks off in the format.
> ...


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 30, 2009)

and I cant ever see any of it


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 30, 2009)

Me neither... 
I haven't even gone HD yet...

Enjoy!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Joe said:


> Me neither...
> I haven't even gone HD yet...
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh we got the the HD tv but I will never be able to see 3D due to a consequence of my birth.


----------

